# Battlefront 2 preload



## Oelf (12. November 2017)

meine Leitung ist nicht die schnellste und ich überlege ob die Deluxe edition Sinn für mich ergibt obwohl ich erst am Freitag bzw Samstag Zeit zum zocken habe.
Daher die Frage ob es einen Termin für den preload gibt um nicht bis Freitag Nacht warten zu müssen bis der Download fertig ist. Dann könnte ich die 20 € sparen, vor allem um so etwas nicht zu unterstützen.

google hat mir leider keine Infos geliefert.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## ZockerCompanion (12. November 2017)

Preload ist auf Origin schon verfügbar und wiegt ungefähr 55 GB


----------



## Oelf (13. November 2017)

vielen Dank für die Info, dann kann ich mir die Delux sparen


----------

